# Texas meat bull & fallow deer



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

So I have a client of mine who owns a big ranch just outside of Claude Texas. I have always done my best to be a good sales rep to him. Well I guess my hard work paid off. This past spring he offered my daughter and I a free hunt down on his ranch and we just got back Yesterday. Yes it is a high fence ranch but I will honestly say that we did not utilize any of the feeders or blinds he had set up. Both animals we killed were spot and stock and I can tell you, they have no idea they are supposed to be easy to kill lol. We actually hunted our butts off for three days to find the fallow deer and once we did it still gave us the slip twice before my daughter was able to get a shot at it.

He offered me a meat bull so after looking over a ton of bulls we found one that was unique, which I like. We called the bull "club" and he to gave us the slip for nearly 4 days before I was able to get him at 200 yards right before dark. He was my first elk so I was pretty pumped up about getting him down which is why I sound like such a dork in the video :mrgreen: The fallow is also the very first thing my daughter has ever killed and let me tell you, the smile is still on her face. If I'm able, I'm going to have Bowdacious do a shoulder mount on it so the memory will never fade. We had a great time and I thought I would share a couple pictures and the video with you even though I sound like a complete idiot in the video :lol:


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

:O||:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Fun stuff! Congrats to your daughter. Those Fallows are cool animals. (The elk is cool too)


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## josefat1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like a fun trip. Nice that your daughter gets out with you.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

awesome


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

nice!


----------

